# Questions To Ask Potential Employers



## lex (Feb 3, 2011)

At the end of an interview potential employers usually if you have any questions, so my question to all of you is, what kind of questions do you typically ask? What information would you consider being essential to know before accepting a position with a new service?


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd recommend researching the company beforehand to come up with a list of relevant questions. You can often find press releases or some kind of information to steer you in a direction.... if they have a new contract or something like that you could inquire about that. 

I have always asked about career progression and what the company does for the community outside of the usual business. I promise it's not only for show, but it does show that you have commitment and interest beyond a paycheck for a year or so. Do they do public education? What kind of paths are available to you for career progression? Do they have funds or support available for continuing your education? 

People always focus on answers to the questions they'll be asked in an interview, but I'm glad you brought this up. I'm happy to say that I've been successful in all but one job interview I've ever had out of many and I believe the main reason is preparation - not only with thoughtful answers but with thoughtful questions for the interviewer.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 4, 2011)

its never a bad idea to ask what sort of clinical governance and continuing professional development structures are in place


----------



## 46Young (Feb 4, 2011)

Asking questions at an interview can be very dicey. You want to show interest in their organization, but don't want to be too pushy by grilling the on benefits, days off, etc. 

At that point of in the interview that they ask you if you have any questions, I would start with organizational questions. Things like their staffing and deployment, work schedules, if they can change your schedule to accomodate school, their management structure, the availability of their road supervisors for support while in the field, if they have CME's and call review, how their QA/QI process works, etc. After all that, you can ask "How do you determine compensation?" as a smooth way to iron out your starting salary. You can then ask who you can contact to find out about the company's benefits and such. Perhaps you can talk to that individual about the ins and outs of the company, such as leave policy, holdovers, the disciplinary process, salary progression, etc.


----------



## lex (Feb 12, 2011)

Definately some great insight, thanks all! Here's hoping I can put it to good use!


----------



## medicRob (Feb 12, 2011)

I just read an article on this.

1. What are the hours?

2. Am I guaranteed those hours?

3. What are the benefits? When do the benefits start?

4. What is the orientation and FTO period? 

5. What are the terms of my first 90 days of employment? (Probation?)

6. What is the average number of calls you see per day?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Feb 12, 2011)

"You stock Oxycontin on the rigs right?"


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 12, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> "You stock Oxycontin on the rigs right?"



"While your at it, could you describe your controlled substance security procedures in detail?"


----------



## usafmedic45 (Feb 12, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> "While your at it, could you describe your controlled substance security procedures in detail?"


"Does your life insurance policy cover suicide?  Yes? Does that stairwell have roof access?"


----------



## medicRob (Feb 12, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> "While your at it, could you describe your controlled substance security procedures in detail?"



Along with any codes and procedures involved with accessing said substances (with illustrations where necessary)


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 12, 2011)

medicRob said:


> Along with any codes and procedures involved with accessing said substances (with illustrations where necessary)



"Random drug testing is not part of the union contract right?"

"How detailed are your background checks?"

"How do you feel about Dr. Kevorkian's ideas on end-of-life care?"

Seriously, pay, orientation process, protocols, career ladder, QA/QI, equipment and schedule are all fair game for me in an interview.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 12, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> "Random drug testing is not part of the union contract right?"
> 
> "How detailed are your background checks?"
> 
> ...



Umm, you're not gonna drug test me now right? I mean, I just peed and probably wont pee again for **Checks Mayo Clinic Lab Book** 72 hours should be enough.. Btw, does your test have a line for oxycodone or does it all just fall under opiates? 

Umm.... do you test for MDMA?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Feb 12, 2011)

From: http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=18324

I thought some of you might be able to enjoy the humor of this. I have been visiting various public health grad schools to check them out and, if it wasn't blatantly obvious, I happen to have a significant difference of opinion from most of the students. Quite frankly, every time I hear the phrase "socially responsible", I throw up just a little in my mouth. So I offer things I've learned you should not say when dealing with schools you want to attend:

-I don't know how to phrase this politely, so I will just say it: "Is anyone at your school doing any real research?" or alternately "Apart from the common research on how to feed those starving little s in third world slums, what other research is going down here?"
-"Should I should refrain from voicing my opinion that I don't give a about starving or disease ridden people in third world....er, *cough* *cough* "developing"....countries?"
-"How can diarrheal diseases in African nations have that much of an economic burden? They don't have that much of an economy to start with."
-"So how long have you dedicated your life to proving Darwin was wrong by trying to stave off the natural order of things?"
-"Why do I want a PhD in epidemiology? The same three reasons everyone wants a PhD in epidemiology: money, power and chicks."
-"Why do I want to go to school here? Wait....what do you mean this isn't Tulane?" (there are two public health schools in New Orleans...Tulane is the better of the two)
-"Why *insert name of school*? Because you are interviewing me."
ANSWERS NOT TO GIVE TO THE QUESTION "Why *insert name of the school*?":
-"Uh, good question."
-"Wait a minute....I thought this was BU."
-"I'm waiting to hear back from OSU and didn't have anything else pressing to do."
-"Three words: in-state tuition."
-"I wanted the opportunity to see how epidemiologists were trained in the late 1970's"
-"Where am I? Who are you? And why all the questions?"

-"You don't run criminal history checks on applicants do you?"
-"It was less than an ounce and I was more than a hundred yards from the school."
-"People respect physicians, they fear what they don't understand and when was the last time you met someone on the street who understood epidemiology? Is it better to be feared or respected? I'd rather be feared. It lasts longer. That's why I want to be an epidemiologist."
-"Once I'm in, how many weekends do I have to be here before I graduate?"
-*point to picture on desk* "So...how old is your daughter?"
-"Is it true that your school is really merging with the nursing school?"
-Interviewer: "Do you have any questions?"
Interviewee: "Do you know if the (affiliated) medical school stocks Oxycontin in the pharmacy?"
-"I don’t care for the money. All I wanted to do is to help people” (in other words, lie through my teeth)
-"You don't drug test students do you?"
-"Is this the line for Metallica?"
-"This is definitely my top choice school for med school"
-"Yes, I am a published author. If you count Penthouse Letters as a scholarly journal."
-"My psychiatrist says I'm OK so long as I don't have access to sharp objects."
-"Well, first of all, before I begin, let me just say that's strong evidence that the little girl was lying. The prosecutor chose to ignore that..."
-"Have you found Jesus?"
-"What kind of student am I? Well put it this way, I'm amazed I made it this far in school. "
-"It's not my fault. Where in the invitation letter does it say I had to wear clothes?"
-"Does the student insurance package cover death benefits? Yes? OK, where can I find a stairwell with roof access?"
-"I've enjoyed my time here today although I am disappointed that you haven't acknowledged my status as a god. I will make you bow before me."

You should also not wear a khaki military uniform, mirrored sunglasses, speak only in Arabic and refuse to answer questions.


----------



## nemedic (Feb 12, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> You should also not wear a khaki military uniform, mirrored sunglasses, speak only in Arabic and refuse to answer questions.



So I assume only Pashto and/or Farsi is okay, as long as you don't make any sudden movements


----------

